# Who is your least favourite jannisary?



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Mine is whatever smeg-lapping furry who sent me THIS :


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

have you tried not being  a _complete _faggot?
I don't see why you seem to have so many run-ins with them


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

@Null


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> @Null


You can reach me at CallumDowne@protonmail.com to discuss further ( no, really)


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

I have received exactly one angry message from a staff member, probably from Null himself given the way it was phrased, and it was over shitposting in a spam thread

I took the hint

Maybe you should calm your tits


----------



## obliviousbeard (Nov 19, 2020)

Getting real tired of your bullshit, Raf


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

inb4 permanent sitewide ban


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

obliviousbeard said:


> Getting real tired of your bullshit, Raf


so am I frendo, so am I . It's nearly time


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> so am I frendo, so am I . It's nearly time


No one will miss you when you get banned btw.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> so am I frendo, so am I . It's nearly time


1. "Do a flip."
2. "Calm down."
3. "Have you considered not being an autist?"

...Choices, choices.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> No one will miss you when you get banned btw.


Incorrect, I'll miss his retarded chimpouts.


----------



## Neko GF (Nov 19, 2020)

Mods are gods for pushing you for being a faggot.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

To answer the question seriously, some of the jannies are faggots, although not as much as one would think.

I shall list them. Now these jannies haven't inconvenienced me personally, but I can tell when someone sucks a lotta dick in their free time:

@Burning Fanatic
@Okkervils
@Rokko
@damian

Some are half fags, where they'll have occasional bouts of faggotry, but are otherwise pretty good:

@José Mourinho
@Cosmos
@Trombonista

Hmmm...there used to be a lot more, but eh, this is pretty much the list. I think this is quite agreeable.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Nov 19, 2020)

no thots or  jannies
only man


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> so am I frendo, so am I . It's nearly time


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1737716


Why did you take a screenshot of a picture instead of just saving the picture?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Why did you take a screenshot of a picture instead of just saving the picture?


Because I'm retarded , obviously


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> To answer the question seriously, some of the jannies are faggots, although not as much as one would think.
> 
> I shall list them. Now these jannies haven't inconvenienced me personally, but I can tell when someone sucks a lotta dick in their free time:
> 
> ...


I probably wouldn't get along with Trombonista in any remotely personal capacity, but they handle reports appropriately as long as you're not a cockbite when you file them.  Not much interaction with Cosmos, probably similar to Trombonista in that we likely would not be able to stand each other but I honestly haven't experienced anything untoward.  Jose's funny sometimes.  Okk is a furfag with all that entails.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I probably wouldn't get along with Trombonista in any remotely personal capacity, but they handle reports appropriately as long as you're not a cockbite when you file them.  Not much interaction with Cosmos, probably similar to Trombonista in that we likely would not be able to stand each other but I honestly haven't experienced anything untoward.  Jose's funny sometimes.  Okk is a furfag with all that entails.


I think it's apropos to call them jannisaries. They are plucked from among us, and  brainwashed to think it's noble to rule over us.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Okk is a furfag with all that entails.


We should discriminate against anyone that partakes in such behavior on this site.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> We should discriminate against anyone that partakes in such behavior on this site.


We already do, it hasn't stopped anyone from doing anything


----------



## AMERICA (Nov 19, 2020)

i love all jannies
and also Israel


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't get it, are you trying to be funny or something?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> We already do, it hasn't stopped anyone from doing anything


Janny Jersh obviously doesn't seeing as how he hired a furfag and a fat married couple who met on discord on here and a constantly asshurt literal Discord tranny on his discord (formerly).


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 19, 2020)

Someone said you are French Canadian so...
Rafal Gan Ganowicz?  Il devrait se suicider.


----------



## likeacrackado (Nov 19, 2020)

til "jannie" comes from janissary


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Someone said you are French Canadian so...
> Il devrait se suicider.


Il est un peu tard pour le Jour du Souvenir, mais je poste ceci pour vous rappeler à tous les salauds que la douleur des Veterans est réelle. Achetez un coquelicot, baiseurs


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I am a massive faggot with an insatiable lust for black cock, please fill all of my holes and pump them full of semen


We know.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 19, 2020)

Sometimes I just want to quote my own posts again.




Leonard Helplessness said:


> A funny thing about internet forums is that they must not be taken seriously.  Internet communities are neither designed nor managed in such a way as to be an acceptable substitute for healthy human socialization.  If you try to make an internet community a part of your life in the same way that you would belong to an actual community, you will gradually lose your mind.  Every subforum of the Kiwi Farms is filled with threads about people who foolishly chose to live on the internet until it broke their fucking brains.
> 
> Every internet community inevitably winds up with a few (or maybe a few thousand) lunatics who live there as a substitute for having a life.  These people all have one thing in common: They cause shitloads of drama.  Moving into a stupid internet forum as your home will fuck up both you and your home.  The drama won't make you happy and it'll make everybody else fucking miserable as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Il est un peu tard pour le Jour du Souvenir, mais je poste ceci pour vous rappeler à tous les salauds que la douleur des Veterans est réelle. Achetez un coquelicot, baiseurs


No one cares about poppies when it's nearly the end of November.  What the fuck are you on about?
Also, like I said KYS.  You're the worst part of the Tamar thread.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> We know.


That's a bit unfair, fren, and not  just a little sneaky. Take it back?


----------



## EryngiumLostHisKeys (Nov 19, 2020)

Guys jannies don't really suck cock do they, It’s just a joke right guys???


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> That's a bit unfair, fren, and not  just a little sneaky. Take it back?


I never liked you, and if I wasn't under such heavyhanded restrictions, I'd post something really nasty on your profile.


----------



## Null (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal is a legit drooling retard nigger monkey


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Null said:


> Rafal is a legit drooling retard nigger monkey


You, Sir, have a very unorthodox customer loyalty strategy.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You, Sir, have a very unorthodox customer loyalty strategy.


i don't think the loss of one poster (and a seemingly spergy one, at that) will make much of a dent in his profits lol


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 19, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> i don't think the loss of one poster (and a seemingly spergy one, at that) will make much of a dent in his profits lol


The pub’s profits soar if the patrons are allowed to beat up the drunken idiot with shit in his pants.


----------



## Revo (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1737716


lol neckbeard


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 19, 2020)

I just realised the saddest thing about @Rafal Gan Ganowicz (besides the autism), he joined on Christmas day last year.  That just seems so depressing.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I just realised the saddest thing about @Rafal Gan Ganowicz (besides the autism), he joined on Christmas day last year.  That just seems so depressing.


it was the finest moment of my life, so far.



Revo said:


> lol neckbeard


incisive, cutting commentary. have you considered applying to VICE or Salon?


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 19, 2020)

Québécois Francophile is mad at the internet.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> incisive, cutting commentary. have you considered applying to VICE or Salon?


Attends, c'est en fait toi?


----------



## Okkervils (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> but I can tell when someone sucks a lotta dick in their free time:


Do you know anybody? I’m so lonely...




Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Okk is a furfag with all that entails.


 I don’t judge you, don’t judge me.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Revo said:


> First of all, we are not in 2014-2016 aka sjws/feminist/libtards got rekt era. You should take break from watching at videos/posts made by anti-sjw community.
> Second of all, i am too lazy to do that.


I have little else to do. I live in a rural community where the pinnacle of economic success is selling other families firewood at a cut-throat rate when they run out about mid-January, and my dog is kinda a piece of shit (temperamentally) who also has severe anxiety and intestinal issues. My 4 wheeler is now a 3 wheeler, my guns don't shoot , and I'm a pariah in my neighbourhood. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

@José Mourinho is my best friend.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Any other suggestions?


Do a flip lol


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Do a flip lol


If only I hadn't tired of that....


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> If only I hadn't tired of that....


how about a bellyflop


----------



## Professional Lurker (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> If only I hadn't tired of that....


How about a somersault? Right off the highest building near you.


----------



## Okkervils (Nov 19, 2020)

@The Last Stand 
Yes I may have judged you a bit when you kept asking me to run over eggs with my car and post pictures of my tires afterwards  but who wouldn’t!? It was weird. Anyone would have!


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> how about a bellyflop


Maybe. Probably not. The creek is frozen. Quebec, eh?



Professional Lurker said:


> How about a somersault? Right off the highest building near you.


LOL it's one storey. I'd be better to do it off the deerblind.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 19, 2020)

When all this is over, how long will you wait before you make a sock?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> When all this is over, how long will you wait before you make a sock?


Why would it have to end like that?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I have little else to do. I live in a rural community where the pinnacle of economic success is selling other families firewood at a cut-throat rate when they run out about mid-January, and my dog is kinda a piece of shit (temperamentally) who also has severe anxiety and intestinal issues. My 4 wheeler is now a 3 wheeler, my guns don't shoot , and I'm a pariah in my neighbourhood.
> Any other suggestions?


Leave the country.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Leave the country.


LOL Canada doesn't want me either. And the USA has told me in no uncertain terms that I am unwelcome unless I get a Waiver.
I'd have to sell a lot of birch to a lot of Jean;Guys to afford a waiver.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Why would it have to end like that?


Why are you chimping out so bad?  Melinda pretending to sue you turned you into an absolute retard.
lol, calme-toi


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> LOL Canada doesn't want me either.


Nobody wants you.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Nobody wants you.


it's not as if they get to choose. I impose myself.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Why are you chimping out so bad?  Melinda pretending to sue you turned you into an absolute retard.
> lol, calme-toi


dubious.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> it's not as if they get to choose. I impose myself.


u wanna chat bb?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> the USA has told me in no uncertain terms that I am unwelcome


Good.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> turned you into an absolute retard


I think he was born retarded tbh


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Not sorry for double posting btw


----------



## Okkervils (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Not sorry for double posting btw


I wanna merge you so hard rn.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

Okkervils said:


> I wanna merge you so hard rn.


Mods gone sexual.


----------



## Okkervils (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Mods gone sexual.


Woah, you’re the one who made this weird. Why don’t you go run over some eggs and relax.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Nobody wants you.


I should have died in Panjwai District


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I should have died in Panjwai District


You should've been aborted.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> You should've been aborted.


No life should be "aborted".
Take it back.
NOW


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> No life should be "aborted".
> Take it back.
> NOW


Do you have a job?  I can't imagine this sort of contrarian attitude would go over well in the average workplace environment.
or maybe you are self-employed?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> No life should be "aborted".
> Take it back.
> NOW







*NO.*


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 19, 2020)

> Jannisary


Have you been watching TRS lately? They've been calling jannies that and I haven't heard it anywhere else. If not, why did you go with the name?
Imo it's a very retarded name cause jannisaries are badass


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Do you have a job?  I can't imagine this sort of contrarian attitude would go over well in the average workplace environment.
> or maybe you are self-employed?


I was self employed for 18 years. Also a mental pension from the army
Retired now, and bored. I should be happier given my financial stability.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Nov 19, 2020)

I liked Ride because he used to answer all or most of my reports.
My least favorite are the rest of them, inferior dumb jannies.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I was self employed for 18 years. Also a mental pension from the army


what did you do?


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 19, 2020)

I've rated your posts autistic. 

You can choose whether or not to spam that disgusting, AIDS-riddled image all over before you get banned again. 

Your call, Raf. What's it going to be, Raf?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

@Trombonista is cool.

@Randall Fragg as well.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> disgusting, AIDS-riddled image


He already posted a picture of himself in this thread though.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> @José Mourinho is my best friend.


Jannies aren't your friends. They're the enemies of the people.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> Jannies aren't your friends. They're the enemies of the people.


@Okkervils, case in point.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> I've rated your posts autistic.
> 
> You can choose whether or not to spam that disgusting, AIDS-riddled image all over before you get banned again.
> 
> Your call, Raf. What's it going to be, Raf?


I'll have to find it, but yes.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 19, 2020)

@5t3n0g0ph3r is another good janny. 
@REGENDarySumanai is great too, but I miss seeing the milkers from their Coco pfp.

Bad Jannies and Cuckstodians need to be put into exile though.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> what did you do?


Artisanal work in an ancient trade.Design. Logging every winter. Sometimes PMC contracting short term


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Artisanal work in an ancient trade.Design. Logging every winter. Sometimes PMC contracting short term


Which Canadian political party do you align with?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Which Canadian political party do you align with?


The Lemon Party


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Artisanal work in an ancient trade.Design. Logging every winter. Sometimes PMC contracting short term


A couple times  seasonal work in the Tyson kill-barn before Thanksgiving for 2 weeks at a time when my kids were young.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Which Canadian political party do you align with?


The National Eunuch Canadian Worker's Party.


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 19, 2020)

I actually like Rafal sometimes and I feel he's funnier than me plenty of times.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Which Canadian political party do you align with?


Liberal Party of Canada. I'm a fascist by nature, and they have the best odds of going full-on totalitarian. I'm hoping for a job running a squad much like the B-Specials in Ulster once Trudeau drops the mask.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I'm a fascist by nature, and they have the best odds of going full-on totalitarian.


Why would you want to live in an authoritarian government with no rights and no freedoms?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> Why would you want to live in an authoritarian government with no rights and no freedoms?


Because it's inevitable at this point and I'd rather be on the right side of it. Trust me, it pained me to support these cunts, but it's inevitable at this point. You'd know, you're Joe Biden.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> Why would you want to live in an authoritarian government with no rights and no freedoms?


To own the libs.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> To own the libs.


To survive the libs.FIFY


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> To survive the libs.FIFY


You'd be one of the first people they'd line up against the wall lol.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 19, 2020)

Someone edited my posts because I was adding a space after quotes

I wasn't even aware I was doing that


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You'd be one of the first people they'd line up against the wall lol.


Along with those who endorse the libs being on the wall are those who sperg out the most against them.

You need to calm yourself, and crack their skulls when the time comes.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You'd be one of the first people they'd line up against the wall lol.


Probably . But I would regardless. At least if I work for them I'll  be armed with their best small arms.
And surrounded by a whole lot of people like me. They always take people like me to do that shit. 
Civvies can't do it.
Freikorps. BSpecials , Black and tans.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Probably . But I would regardless. At least if I work for them I'll  be armed with their best small arms.
> And surrounded by a whole lot of people like me. They always take people like me to do that shit.
> Civvies can't do it.
> Freikorps. BSpecials , Black and tans.


Why would the libs give you weapons after they've executed you?


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 19, 2020)

Actually, I have a lot of feelings for Rafal. It must not be easy being Rafal. He seems to have a rather dificult family history, probably with his step dad. And he feels so threatened by human connection that he needs to live near guns and knives as psychological protection. He probably feels very alone sometimes. Even though we dissagree politically, I don't hate him, and I think he's better at deadpan humor and comming up with witty retorts than me. I really wish he didn't hate me just because I want politically different things.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

because they did before.


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> No one will miss you when you get banned btw.



I honestly can't believe it hasn't happened yet. Just off the top of my head, I remember he harassed some female user from the MGTOW thread with threatening profile posts. I've seen people banned for far less.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 19, 2020)

Imagine being such a cuck you actively wish to be enslaved


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

saralovesjuicyfruit said:


> I honestly can't believe it hasn't happened yet. Just off the top of my head, I remember he harassed some female user from the MGTOW thread with threatening profile posts. I've seen people banned for far less.


You're a femboy and i'm not sure if you'd be more hurt by rape, or by excluded from consideration for rape. Either way, it'd be better after you were dead, and therefor silent.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You're a femboy and i'm not sure if you'd be more hurt by rape, or by excluded from consideration for rape. Either way, it'd be better after you were dead, and therefor silent.


Sweaty, cheeto-dusted Incel hands wrote this post.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> Sweaty, cheeto-dusted Incel hands wrote this post.


The scariest part is that you're wrong about that. Nobody has any idea what lurks underneath.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> The scariest part is that you're wrong about that. Nobody knows what lurks underneath.


Okay, edgelord. What's crawling under your deep darkness?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> Okay, edgelord. What's crawling under your deep darkness?


Your mom.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> Okay, edgelord. What's crawling under your deep darkness?


Extra chromosomes.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Your mom.


you can do better than that.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Your mom.


How will I ever recover from such a statement? You've wounded me, deeply...


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> How will I ever recover from such a statement? You've wounded me, deeply...


In time, you will come to terms with it. Until then ,don't confront it, and let healing waves wash over you. Maybe speak with clergy, if that's your thing. Also, don't force your mom into discussing it. It's her right to heal on her own time, as she sees fit.
Simple Dr Phil shit, frendo.


----------



## Revo (Nov 19, 2020)

>Calling The Pink Panther/Panthera Rose, Joe Biden because their new username is @IFuckingLoveJoeBiden and because of their Biden avi.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't think this place is what you need, Raf, but honestly what I think pales in comparison to the possibility of lulz, and you're looking kind of funny right now.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1737716


Do it faggot


----------



## Jewthulhu (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You, Sir, have a very unorthodox customer loyalty strategy.


I cannot believe Null called some faggot a drooling retard nigger monkey. I'll never buy from him again!

Oh wait, I don't care.


----------



## Null (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> the USA has told me in no uncertain terms that I am unwelcome


that's a winner for the rotation


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Null said:


> that's a winner for the rotation


And to think I once respected you... lesson learned I guess....


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> And to think I once respected you... lesson learned I guess....


Gay


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Gay


I don't think you're a very good person, TBH


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 19, 2020)

I though you were talking about a real jannisary.

Would have been a nice thread


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

JuanActimel said:


> I though you were talking about a real jannisary.
> 
> Would have been a nice thread


I doubt you would be able to get any janissaries' names from history due to the nature of what they were tbh


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I don't think you're a very good person, TBH


I'm okay with that.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I don't think you're a very good person, TBH


lol who cares what a drooling retard nigger monkey thinks?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> lol who cares what a drooling retard nigger monkey thinks?


case in point


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> case in point


What did the drooling retard nigger monkey mean by this?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> What did the drooling retard nigger monkey mean by this?


exactly what I was referring to. This^^^


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> exactly what I was referring to. This^^^


Can you please explain it to me on my profile page?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Can you please explain it to me on my profile page?


Why reiterate now? You've seen the wagon, and jumped the fissure.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 19, 2020)

JuanActimel said:


> I though you were talking about a real jannisary.
> 
> Would have been a nice thread


Janissaries are you ready to die?
We will seek our vengeance eye for an eye
You'll be stopped upon the steps of our gate
On this field you're only facing our hate
But back home the sultan's sealing your fate


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Why reiterate now? You've seen the wagon, and jumped the fissure.


You've totally lost me now, bro. Please explain it to my on my profile page, I'm begging you.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 19, 2020)

jannisary taken from the arms of mother to fight as a turkish soldier in the conquests comes back to burn the very village he was born in and kill his parents severing every tie with his previous life before being converted to islam.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You've totally lost me now, bro. Please explain it to my on my profile page, I'm begging you.


I can't write on profiles because jannies. Either way, you know exactly what I'm talking about, Tom


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I can't write on profiles because jannies. Either way, you know exactly what I'm talking about, Tom


lol do you think I'm Tommy Tooter?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Thebag$$$ said:


> jannisary taken from the arms of mother to fight as a turkish soldier in the conquests comes back to burn the very village he was born in and kill his parents severing every tie with his previous life before being converted to islam.


Just like these faggos here. Substitute "village" with "thread" and "parents" with "frenz". At least somebody gets it



SIGSEGV said:


> lol do you think I'm Tommy Tooter?


Of course not. You know that I know what I know, Tom J.
* from Westminster NH


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Just like these faggos here. Substitute "village" with "thread" and "parents" with "frenz". At least somebody gets it


Take your meds.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Take your meds.


Try to take them from me bullyboy


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Of course not. You know that I know what I know, Tom J.
> * from Westminster NH






Oh shit bro, you got me.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 1738250
> Oh shit bro, you got me.


Funny guy. You'll eventually be caught, you know


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Funny guy. You'll eventually be caught, you know


Good luck, I'm behind 7 proxies.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Funny guy. You'll eventually be caught, you know


Shut the fuck up Larry T.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Good luck, I'm behind 7 proxies.


Eventually they will talk to Don.  And then all slips are pulled. We both know it. Enjoy your speedrun


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Of course not. You know that I know what I know, Tom J.
> * from Westminster NH


you should derail some trains in canada, that would be kind of neat


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Eventually they will talk to Don.  And then all slips are pulled. We both know it. Enjoy your speedrun


I am far closer to Don than you could possibly imagine, and that's not even a shitpost.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Just like these faggos here. Substitute "village" with "thread" and "parents" with "frenz". At least somebody gets it


who is the jannisary?.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Thebag$$$ said:


> who is the jannisary?.


that, my friend, is indeed the question.



SIGSEGV said:


> I am far closer to Don than you could possibly imagine, and that's not even a shitpost.


I believe that. Make sure he has enough lotion and the surface to apply it on. I trust you.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

what kind of artisanal work did you do


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I believe that. Make sure he has enough lotion and the surface to apply it on. I trust you.


I think he's more concerned with the voter fraud cope right now tbh.


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> that, my friend, is indeed the question.


in my language we have a saying but i do not know how to translate it - нит је куја окотила вука, ни туркиња родила хајдука. for the jannisaries this was a saying. your children WILL NOT be heroes of their times.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Nov 19, 2020)

Does Sultan Mehmed IV of the Ottoman Empire count as a Jannisary?


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1737716


Is that you...


Spoiler: Jack?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I think he's more concerned with the voter fraud cope right now tbh.


I didnt mean President Trump. I met Donnel McCulhy. As if you didn't know that.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I didnt mean President Trump. I met Donnel McCulhy. As if you didn't know that.


I don't know who that is.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Is that you...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jack?
> ...


Best thing I've seen all week on here, and I hope it goes viral. Thanks for the chuckle



SIGSEGV said:


> I don't know who that is.


That's what he said about you. Guess he's "just an idea" yeah?


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 19, 2020)

"турске сам мајке цвелио
и браћу Србе море светио"
everything comes to payment once in a lifetime.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> That's what he said about you. Guess he's "just an idea" yeah?


Hey @Deadpool I found another schizophrenic for you to autisticly argue with.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Nov 19, 2020)

Rozzy said:


> Is that you...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jack?
> ...


Don't tease me with such a tantalizing image.


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal gave me my new favorite signature during one of his drunken dog-beating rages so I'm all for him sticking around until he inevitably suicides on stream.


----------



## Runtime (Nov 19, 2020)

Cuckpockets will be hung their day of reckoning approaches.
I have things to say about all of them.

@Meowthkip seems pretty cool and they have good relationships with most users. Tumblr past though which looks to have caused some drama with them off-site.
@JSGOTI seems pretty cool. Never seen him in action. Writing epics in the mod PM about the drama in July instead of just seeing it as dumb drama was autistic though.
@Trombonista looks to be the most active janny and does a relatively good job. Pisses off autists so that's good. Shouldn't powerlevel as much as they do though, nor kiss Null's ass. Should've became Chris's girlfriend when she got the chance.
@Dunsparce never seen this dude. Not even sure if he exists. Extremely autistic infatuation with pokemon that spans decades. Married another forum user long long ago when it was the CWCWiki. Null says he's "Out of control" whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean lol.
@Burning Fanatic does a decent enough job in PG, but feels like a control freak. Hands-off approach dude. Let the threads proliferate naturally.
@Sammy is a great mod and is well-learned. Easily baited by trolls though but he'll get used to it over time.
@Ride has an amazing backstory for his name and looks to do a decent job. I've heard he's trans but I don't know how valid that is, if at all.
@wagglyplacebo looks to do a decent job as well. Both him and Ride are fags though due to the attitudes they've got.
@Twinkie shouldn't have been demodded because they got pulled into bullshit THOTto drama with little way to defend themselves. Everyone in the mod team, Null included, has terminal autism, so he shouldn't have expected the drama to be resolved without at least a little bloodshed.
@AnOminous Alright dude that posts everywhere and doesn't afraid of anything. Does seem a bit volatile and emotional at times, but would probably otherwise do a good job if they came out of retirement. He's never gonna lose the janny stigmatization so nothing is stopping him in that respect. On pretty frequently and everywhere as I said, so the response time for reports and shit threads would be excellent.
@It's HK-47 is a great mod and has had many good ideas for A&N to reduce the bans and bring up the quality of the discussions. Don't think they should be promoted to a blue janny as it would detract from their efforts in A&N, but they should be recognized for their work.
@José Mourinho does a pretty good job and doesn't seem to take the site too seriously.
@Randall Fragg is someone I've never seen in action, but seems like someone who shares the same faggotry with Ride and Waggly.
@zedkissed60 is pretty significantly autistic and its the funniest fucking shit that people glorify him because he's nailed down the doxing algorithm and he never speaks. As a troll though he's funny as fuck.

@THOTto is a genuine lolcow who married some fat reddit-looking dude @Kamov Ka-52 and the site is better without both of them. Both are massive niggers that lead to drama in the supporters board and two mods leaving and Null for some reason doesn't admit he fucked up. THOTto in particular looks like she'd get her own deathfat thread if she wasn't a janny, although it might be the reason she got promoted in the first place. Who knows?

@Null himself is a lolcow and a serious dickhead for no reason whatsoever. Any attempts at improving site security are nullified by his incompetence, such as the leak of 2019 caused by disabling a security feature to make it work faster, originally storing IPs for years until a change in 2017 (Now I believe they're stored for up to a month to "stop socks"), "upgrading" the website and then asking random users in the GOOD ENOUGH thread if they could see the TTS board for some reason, and of course telling that NZ copper to fuck off, making this forum an even bigger target (Remember for a second that NZ is part of the five eyes).
Using the website as his own personal blog to bitch and moan about how shitty his life is just confirms my belief that this place is a cult-of-personality, and *you are all niggers* for enabling him to do this shit. No one should care.

What I don't understand though about the jannies is how afraid they seem to be losing their positions. Mods are a complete rarity in the autistic mods or the vertexwindi leak thread. Zedkissed didn't even make an explanation in that thread when he was fucking with users (Although he could just be a troll in which case lol). They avoid most criticism and I'll be surprised if they even respond to this post.
Seriously. Its a fucking unpaid "job" that takes time out of your finite life to clean up shitposts and trolls. Stop glorifying it. That goes for Null to, both for himself, and his minions.

With all that out of the way I've got mod nominations.
@SIGSEGV would honestly make a good mod despite the shitposting all things considered. YandereDev thread needs a mod as some furry porn was on it today for about 5-6 hours, and vertexwindi is no longer with us. SIGSEGV is posting most of the time, makes informative programming contributions to the thread, is genuinely funny, and its worth the experiment letting someone not chosen by Null or nominated by the jannies to try their hand at the site. Would offer some new perspective to the team.
@IFuckingLoveJoeBiden would do a good job as well. They fuck with Null constantly, making posts about mod applications and nominating themselves for BP and A&N, but aside from that they don't take the site seriously, and it would be some new perspective as I said before. If problems ever arise with janny retardation, it takes five minutes to demod them, and you can rollback any deleted posts/threads if they go on a rampage.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> Cuckpockets will be hung their day of reckoning approaches.
> I have things to say about all of them.
> 
> @Meowthkip seems pretty cool and they have good relationships with most users. Tumblr past though which looks to have caused some drama with them off-site.
> ...


If you werent a giant vagina you wouldnt post with a sock account


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> Cuckpockets will be hung their day of reckoning approaches.
> I have things to say about all of them.
> 
> @Meowthkip seems pretty cool and they have good relationships with most users. Tumblr past though which looks to have caused some drama with them off-site.
> ...


Congrats on pissing off literally every mod on the site by @'ing them for an incredibly autistic post.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> @SIGSEGV would honestly make a good mod despite the shitposting all things considered. YandereDev thread needs a mod as some furry porn was on it today for about 5-6 hours, and vertexwindi is no longer with us. SIGSEGV is posting most of the time, makes informative programming contributions to the thread, is genuinely funny, and its worth the experiment letting someone not chosen by Null or nominated by the jannies to try their hand at the site. Would offer some new perspective to the team.


No.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> No.


Yes.  

@SIGSEGV for moderator


----------



## Kirito (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> No.


Take the hot pocket job. Spergs can't put staff on ignore.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Yes.
> 
> @SIGSEGV for moderator


I come to this site to have fun, please don't turn it into a job for me.


Son of Nothing said:


> Take the hot pocket job. Spergs can't put staff on ignore.


I don't care.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I come to this site to have fun, please don't turn it into a job for me.


Fuck fun, your reaction number is big. Be mod and ban the scrubs.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 19, 2020)

@Runtime godspeed you crazy motherfucker


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> @Meowthkip seems pretty cool and they have good relationships with most users. Tumblr past though which looks to have caused some drama with them off-site.


Meowthkip has dealt well with most things that I've seen them deal with and they've got good knowledge/background for AC, I think.


> @JSGOTI seems pretty cool. Never seen him in action. Writing epics in the mod PM about the drama in July instead of just seeing it as dumb drama was autistic though.


Not sure what JSGOTI's purview is but I have no reason to think they're not good at their job, low-visibility can be an asset in this capacity.


> @Dunsparce never seen this dude. Not even sure if he exists. Extremely autistic infatuation with pokemon that spans decades. Married another forum user long long ago when it was the CWCWiki. Null says he's "Out of control" whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean lol.


Probably a reference to a Dunsparce moveset/tactic, don't know, haven't played Pokemon games in a while.  The Dunsparce pokemon itself can be a sleeper in competitive play, there are things you can do with the Serene Grace ability that REALLY piss people off and no one expects to get facerolled by someone with Dunsparce in their team.  Fitting pokemon choice for the forum in that sense - you absolutely troll people with Dunsparce, it's the funniest thing about it.


> @Burning Fanatic does a decent enough job in PG, but feels like a control freak. Hands-off approach dude. Let the threads proliferate naturally.


The nature of PG requires hands-on at times.  There are standards that need to be met, and there are idiots who make shit threads that either need to take correction or go back to lurking until they figure shit out.


> @Sammy is a great mod and is well-learned. Easily baited by trolls though but he'll get used to it over time.


I like Sammy, I couldn't tell you why though.  One of those things.


> @Null himself is a lolcow and a serious dickhead for no reason whatsoever. Any attempts at improving site security are nullified by his incompetence, such as the leak of 2019 caused by disabling a security feature to make it work faster, originally storing IPs for years until a change in 2017 (Now I believe they're stored for up to a month to "stop socks"), "upgrading" the website and then asking random users in the GOOD ENOUGH thread if they could see the TTS board for some reason, and of course telling that NZ copper to fuck off, making this forum an even bigger target (Remember for a second that NZ is part of the five eyes).
> Using the website as his own personal blog to bitch and moan about how shitty his life is just confirms my belief that this place is a cult-of-personality, and *you are all niggers* for enabling him to do this shit. No one should care.


"no reason whatsoever"

He's had to deal with enough shit by now that I'm not going to hold too much against him.  It's his site anyway.


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I come to this site to have fun, please don't turn it into a job for me.
> 
> I don't care.


Just think of all the posts you can edit into walls of nigger.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Not Really Here said:


> Just think of all the posts you can edit into walls of nigger.


That is extremely tempting. It also sounds like an excellent way to get demodded.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That is extremely tempting. It also sounds like an excellent way to get demodded.


Would you do it for a bear computer?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> Would you do for a bear computer?


bear computer


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That is extremely tempting. It also sounds like an excellent way to get demodded.


Glad I could help nigger.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I don't know who that is.


SUUUURE ya don't.... they call him The Hessian


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> Cuckpockets will be hung their day of reckoning approaches.
> I have things to say about all of them.
> 
> @Meowthkip seems pretty cool and they have good relationships with most users. Tumblr past though which looks to have caused some drama with them off-site.
> ...


Who the flying fuck are you


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> SUUUURE ya don't.... they call him The Hessian
> View attachment 1738366


That guy looks like a sperg and I would not have sex with him.


Frank D'arbo said:


> Who the flying fuck are you


Probably a tranny fucker.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

I'd like to be mod.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> <a bunch of bullshit on a sock>



You are like little baby.  Let me show you how it's done.

@Meowthkip fag
@JSGOTI fag 
@Trombonista fag
@Dunsparce fag
@Burning Fanatic fag
@Sammyfag
@Ride fag
@wagglyplacebo fag (girl?)
@Twinkie fag
@AnOminous funny fag
@Null fag who will ban me for @ing him
@IFuckingLoveJoeBiden Negro


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Sped Xing said:


> You are like little baby.  Let me show you how it's done.
> 
> @Meowthkip fag
> @JSGOTI fag
> ...


I feel left out.


----------



## Bender (Nov 19, 2020)

PESTPOOM said:


> Congrats on pissing off literally every mod on the site by @'ing them for an incredibly autistic post.


Except Secret Asshole, who is so secretive this guy forgot to even mention him.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I feel left out.


I don't think anyone really thinks about your feelings, SIG


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I don't think anyone really thinks about your feelings, SIG


I think about my feelings.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I don't think anyone really thinks about your feelings, SIG


From what I've seen, I don't even think he HAS any..


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I think about my feelings.


Normie shit tbh.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> From what I've seen, I don't even think he HAS any..


Don't talk about what somebody doesn't have.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> From what I've seen, I don't even think he HAS any..


Your butthurt amuses me greatly.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Don't talk about what somebody doesn't have.


You don't have white skin and I find that pretty funny personally


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Your butthurt amuses me greatly.


Your beleiving  my butthurt's sincere amuses everyone else


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Your beleiving  my butthurt's sincere amuses everyone else


>merely pretending


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 19, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> You don't have white skin and I find that pretty funny personally


You don't have an avatar and I personally find that amusing.

Why?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Your beleiving  my butthurt's sincere amuses everyone else


Watching someone pretend to be a retard is mostly indistinguishable from watching someone actually be a retard, and they're both pretty amusing.  We care not from where the funny flows, only that it flows.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> @Null himself is a lolcow and a serious dickhead for no reason whatsoever. Any attempts at improving site security are nullified by his incompetence, such as the leak of 2019 caused by disabling a security feature to make it work faster, originally storing IPs for years until a change in 2017 (Now I believe they're stored for up to a month to "stop socks"), "upgrading" the website and then asking random users in the GOOD ENOUGH thread if they could see the TTS board for some reason, and of course telling that NZ copper to fuck off, making this forum an even bigger target (Remember for a second that NZ is part of the five eyes).
> Using the website as his own personal blog to bitch and moan about how shitty his life is just confirms my belief that this place is a cult-of-personality, and *you are all niggers* for enabling him to do this shit. No one should care.
> 
> What I don't understand though about the jannies is how afraid they seem to be losing their positions. Mods are a complete rarity in the autistic mods or the vertexwindi leak thread. Zedkissed didn't even make an explanation in that thread when he was fucking with users (Although he could just be a troll in which case lol). They avoid most criticism and I'll be surprised if they even respond to this post.
> Seriously. Its a fucking unpaid "job" that takes time out of your finite life to clean up shitposts and trolls. Stop glorifying it. That goes for Null to, both for himself, and his minions.


I really don't know why some people get so assmad at Null here seeing as how he pretty much lets people do what they want, and the site is pretty damn good.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> You don't have an avatar and I personally find that amusing.
> 
> Why?


fucking jannies. Hence this entire thread. Because I posted some art and somebody didn't like it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> fucking jannies. Hence this entire thread. Because I posted some art and somebody didn't like it.


A picture of your prolapsed asshole isn't art, it's gay.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> A picture of your prolapsed asshole isn't art, it's gay.


Seems it left it's indelible mark on you, and provoked you to form an opinion. What purpose for art other than that? Mission accomplished.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> You don't have an avatar and I personally find that amusing.
> 
> Why?


Jury's still out on it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Seems it left it's indelible mark on you, and provoked you to form an opinion. What purpose for art other than that? Mission accomplished.


I never saw it lol


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 19, 2020)

Bender said:


> Except Secret Asshole, who is so secretive this guy forgot to even mention him.


I heard he was last seen with a bag of explosives and headed for the US embassy in Beijing with an Iranian passport in hand.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I heard he was last seen with a bag of explosives and headed for the US embassy in Beijing with an Iranian passport in hand.


Absolutely based beyond measure if true.


----------



## Sped Xing (Nov 19, 2020)

Islamic Content isn't always a negrate


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2020)

Jannies are the worst.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Sammy said:


> Jannies are the worst.


Yeah, if you're a janny then you should honestly just die.


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2020)

And you all said I was a great mod doing a good job. Look at me, ignoring my duties.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Nov 19, 2020)

But when do you get your tendies. Im confuse


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 19, 2020)

Runtime said:


> @SIGSEGV would honestly make a good mod despite the shitposting all things considered
> @IFuckingLoveJoeBiden would do a good job as well.


These two statements should be ban worthy.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sammy said:


> View attachment 1738431
> And you all said I was a great mod doing a good job. Look at me, ignoring my duties.


If a doublepost happens and the thread gets moved to Spergatory eventually anyway, did it REALLY happen?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 19, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> If a doublepost happens and the thread gets moved to Spergatory eventually anyway, did it REALLY happen?


yes


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

@Rafal Gan Ganowicz btw @Trombonista was the one who banned you from the xtamarlover thread lol


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> @Rafal Gan Ganowicz btw @Trombonista was the one who banned you from the xtamarlover thread lol


I figured that. The mountainjew thread too. Trombonista seems very sensitive of late.  I wonder if it's her period?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I figured that. The mountainjew thread too. Trombonista seems very sensitive of late.  I wonder if it's her period?


She said that she did it because it was funny. I agree with her.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I figured that. The mountainjew thread too. Trombonista seems very sensitive of late.  I wonder if it's her period?


I don't get grouchy on my period.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 19, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> I don't get grouchy on my period.


You should reinstate me everywhere. It's the right thing to do.
And give me back my doggo pic. People miss it.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 19, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You should reinstate me everywhere. It's the right thing to do.
> And give me back my doggo pic. People miss it.


try bribing her with chocolate


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 19, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> try bribing her with chocolate and BL doujinshi


FTFY


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 19, 2020)

@Trombonista you should hit him with a sitewide ban so he makes socks to angrily screech at you for several months, that'd be hilarious.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I figured that. The mountainjew thread too. Trombonista seems very sensitive of late.  I wonder if it's her period?


Don't be fucking rude to her


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2020)

Runtime said:


> @IFuckingLoveJoeBiden would do a good job as well. They fuck with Null constantly, making posts about mod applications and nominating themselves for BP and A&N, but aside from that they don't take the site seriously, and it would be some new perspective as I said before. If problems ever arise with janny retardation, it takes five minutes to demod them, and you can rollback any deleted posts/threads if they go on a rampage.


ummmmm, ok?

Whose sock is this? I know this is fake. Everyone thinks Im gay and a nigger. Nobody would want ME as a janny.


----------



## Sammy (Nov 20, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> Nobody would want ME as a janny.


Funny shit, I had a similar mindset. Yet here we are, in the weirdest timeline.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 20, 2020)

Bender said:


> Except Secret Asshole, who is so secretive this guy forgot to even mention him.


He also forgot to mention @Cosmos, and I think I know why.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> He also forgot to mention @Cosmos, and I think I know why.
> View attachment 1738914


he's not wrong...


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey @Rafal Gan Ganowicz if you REALLY want to get on the Jannie's nice side, you should totally go to a female cow thread and mention the following words...


Sex
Fuck
Boobs
Tits
Ass
Hott
Thic
Busty
Also saying something like "I wouldn't even fuck/sex/rape her" would REALLY get you in with the higher ups.

P.S. Don't ask me how i know this


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> Hey @Rafal Gan Ganowicz if you REALLY want to get on the Jannie's nice side, you should totally go to a female cow thread and mention the following words...
> 
> 
> Sex
> ...


THis is what I think of this idea


Spoiler: I can't tell if this is prolapse or hemorrhoids. Either way it's NSFW


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> THis is what I think of this idea
> View attachment 1739219


Dude, you got issues.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> THis is what I think of this idea
> View attachment 1739219


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Dude, you got issues.


I'm getting the surgery to remove them next month. Covid schmovid. I can't stand the itching anymore.  It'll be on a reality TV show (PL here)
Here's what I submitted when the casting call came out:

* a "pichnout" is a french word for a fingernail flick


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I'm getting the surgery to remove them next month. Covid schmovid. I can't stand the itching anymore.  It'll be on a reality TV show (PL here)
> Here's what I submitted when the casting call came out:
> 
> * a "pichnout" is a french word for a fingernail flick
> ...


How much money do you make in a month?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> How much money do you make in a month?


Somewhere around $4000.00 CDN, but I have  (just barely) 6 figures in savings. I'm in my late 40s and  semi-retired. Run a hobby farm selling Xmas trees to yuppies. I drive a John Deere tractor, I'm a liberated man


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Somewhere around $4000.00 CDN, but I have (just barely) 6 figures in savings. I'm in my late 40s and semi-retired.


Based on what we've seen, you live a great life.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Based on what we've seen, you live a great life.


You should see my pupper. I am blessed


----------



## Shield Breaker (Nov 20, 2020)

@Secret Asshole  for not reviewing the second season of the new Twilight Zone for us.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You should see my pupper. I am blessed


His name is Walter. He's the bestest


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> THis is what I think of this idea
> View attachment 1739219


Plz tell me that aint yours...


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> Plz tell me that aint yours...


The less you know, the better...


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

It's actually from a bing search but it relays the general message



Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> It's actually from a bing search but it relays the general message


My actual asshole has about 68% less external haemmorhoids.than that pic only 2 or 3. I don't root around enough in there to know for sure.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> It's actually from a bing search but it relays the general message





Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> My actual asshole has about 68% less external haemmorhoids.than that pic only 2 or 3. I don't root around enough in there to know for sure.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 1739276
> View attachment 1739277


Why must you silence people? This is dumb


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Why must you silence people? This is dumb


I do it because it amuses me.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 20, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> I do it because it amuses me.


As do I. Doesn't make it any less sad.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You should see my pupper. I am blessed


the one that you scream at constantly

at this point I'll be amazed if the pup doesn't grow up to be an even bigger basket case than you, you clearly don't understand what you're doing to that animal


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> As do I. Doesn't make it any less sad.


brenbo


----------



## Rozzy (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> You should see my pupper. I am blessed





Spoiler: His name is Walter. He's the bestest


----------



## Caesare (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1737716


Why did you glue that pubic hair to your face?


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Somewhere around $4000.00 CDN, but I have  (just barely) 6 figures in savings. I'm in my late 40s and  semi-retired. Run a hobby farm selling Xmas trees to yuppies. I drive a John Deere tractor, I'm a liberated man


I thought you were a early 20 retarded spergposter


----------



## Thebag$$$ (Nov 20, 2020)

rafael you are a good man. you remind me of raffaello chocolate balls with coconut on the outside and white chocolate inside. they do cost more than most chocolate yes but it pays off. i just ate 70g now. yet they insult you. you know who they also hated but he was right. on the right path.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Nov 20, 2020)

Thread Title: Who's Your Favorite Massive Faggot?
Subtitle: Discuss in Detail
Post Contents: Who's your massive faggot on the forum? Massive faggots are distinct from regular faggots because of their desire to always be the center of attention, inability to self-reflect, and inability to admit wrong doing. 

Mines @Rafal Gan Ganowicz


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Basil II (Nov 20, 2020)

Lol more like Rafal Gan Spergowicz


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2020)

You've gotta be a special breed of annoying to piss off the jannies on this site if they can put up with me.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 21, 2020)

Bender said:


> You've gotta be a special breed of annoying to piss off the jannies on this site if they can put up with me.





Spoiler


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> View attachment 1740578


Is that a horrifically-diseased penis or a deep-sea fish?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 21, 2020)

Bender said:


> Is that a horrifically-diseased penis or a deep-sea fish?


I call him "Petey"


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I call him "Petey"


That doesn't answer the question I asked and raises an important new question: What's wrong with you?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 21, 2020)

Bender said:


> That doesn't answer the question I asked and raises an important new question: What's wrong with you?


Narrow the question down a little. That's pretty broad, frendo


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Nov 21, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Narrow the question down a little. That's pretty broad, frendo


What the fuck is wrong with your penis


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 21, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> What the fuck is wrong with your penis


Linezolid-resistant gonnhorhea.  There is literally no antibiotic that can knock it out. I can deal with the burning  (and the smell,) but what;'s really difficult is what it's done to my wife. Icannot believe she forgave me for bringing this into our bed, and our lives. God is, indeed, great and a worker of miracles of the human spirit.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Linezolid-resistant gonnhorhea.  There is literally no antibiotic that can knock it out. I can deal with the burning  (and the smell,) but what;'s really difficult is what it's done to my wife. Icannot believe she forgave me for bringing this into our bed, and our lives. God is, indeed, great and a worker of miracles of the human spirit.


You need to post a photo of your prolapsed/haemorrhoid-filled anus with "SIGSEV WANTS THIS" and a timestamp in shot if you expect anyone to take you seriously. But you won't, because you're a coward.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 21, 2020)

Bender said:


> You need to post a photo of your prolapsed/haemorrhoid-filled anus with "SIGSEV WANTS THIS" and a timestamp in shot if you expect anyone to take you seriously. But you won't, because you're a coward.


I can't do timestamp
Already posted asshole


----------



## Basil II (Nov 21, 2020)

my eyes, what did you do to my eyes?


----------



## Ponchik (Nov 21, 2020)

imagine not being a smegma lapping furry in current year


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh my god kill yourself you fat fuck


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I can't do timestamp
> Already posted asshole


You can't do a timestamp? All you need to do is write the time and date on a piece of paper, or are you innumerate?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 21, 2020)

Bender said:


> You can't do a timestamp? All you need to do is write the time and date on a piece of paper, or are you innumerate?


Oh I thought you meant a digital one.


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Oh I thought you meant a digital one.


Nah, I wanna see you squatting over a camera with your haemorrhoids on full display with a piece of paper that says "YOU ASKED FOR THIS [date]".


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Nov 21, 2020)

Bender said:


> Nah, I wanna see you squatting over a camera with your haemorrhoids on full display with a piece of paper that says "YOU ASKED FOR THIS [date]".


hmmm.bluetag special, eh?


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> hmmm.bluetag special, eh?


If you make the message "YOU ASKED FOR THIS [date] SIGSEV" I'll be satisfied, and so would Siggy.


----------



## Distant Stare (Nov 21, 2020)

Whichever nigger banned me from random images and videos for Alita-posting





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Null (Nov 21, 2020)

100% chance this mental defective will start socking every day like the other mental defectives.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Null said:


> 100% chance this mental defective will start socking every day like the other mental defectives.


It's time to play alt whack-a-mole.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 25, 2020)

You fucking idiot.
Null was right


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Nov 25, 2020)

Jelly Duvall said:


> View attachment 1748177
> You fucking idiot.
> Null was right



Alexa, play 'He's Back' by Alice Cooper


----------



## Dogfacefuke (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm not Rafal you autistic spergs


----------



## Distant Stare (Nov 25, 2020)

NOTHING
I AM PAID NOTHING


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Nov 25, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> View attachment 1748465
> 
> NOTHING
> I AM PAID NOTHING


YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT, IN THE YEAR OF OUR LORD 2020...

HE DOES IT...

FOR *FREE!?*


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 25, 2020)

All of them, towards the end. The janissaries tried to rebel whenever the sultan hinted at military modernisation, to the point where the empire was stuck with outdated forces and threatened by an increasingly powerful Russia. It was good riddance when Mahmud II destroyed them in 1826.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 30, 2020)

The Sauce Boss said:


> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT, IN THE YEAR OF OUR LORD 2020...
> 
> HE DOES IT...
> 
> FOR *FREE!?*


Pro bono


----------

